# The Ascension Main Thread



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2010)

*The Ascension.*

The Gods are in disarray. The God of Gods, Barsius was killed by his son Thanus, who was also killed in one final defiant act by his father; his siege of the heavens thwarted at the finish line. However, this has left a vacuum for power, not only that but the rules that had been set by Barsius were no longer in effect. The Gods could now interact freely with the humans.

Each God requires your aid, complete a task for them and you shall gain a portion of their godly power. The more powerful you become the more challenging the task you shall be given and the more likely you shall gain enough power to Ascend. Ascension will elevate you to the realm of the Gods, there you can try to claim the throne for yourself, or not.

*Oreldan*
Set in a land similar to ancient Greece. The architecture is stone houses, crowded together in the poorer areas. Overlooking them are grand palaces lived in by Kings and Queens. Overlooking them are palaces to the Gods - there is a temple for each one.

The weather is hot in summer and mild in winter. The rains come sporadically but there have been times of drought, an extremely bad one occurred last year. The people pray for good crops this year.

The land is kept safe with a vast army, however there is a threat from the West and there are rumours of a great force that is amassing an army that could well obliterate them. It is thought that they have demonic gifts. Some scouts are occasionally captured and killed. They look inhuman.

The geography is of one very large mainland where 90% of the population live. There are other islands that are accessible by boat but travel there is not recommended unless it is urgent. The islands are inhabited by creatures that were once human but are no longer. They are cursed in some form or another by the Gods and despite their plight have great and unusual abilities. If they are encountered, one must speak with them with the utmost of care, for facing their wrath is something that few have walked away from.

There is one giant tower that reaches far into the sky, made of marble called the trial of the Gods. This tower allows travel between the realms of Heaven and Earth. In times past it was used for tool of amusement to torture the demi-gods into thinking they could step into the Holy land. Out of all that have tried, none have succeeded and is the final resting ground for many of the demi-gods. There is only one person that is permitted to go in without fear of the several traps and that is Ferrol, a small, deformed being that picks up the rare armour and weapons to sell them to those he deems worthy.


_________________________

Our story begins at the beginning. Before the Great War, before the Trial of the Gods. The story starts humbly, with ordinary mortals. Or so they think. They have been chosen by the fates to rock all three dimensions; Heaven, Hell and Earth will be changed forever...


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 21, 2010)

On a cool fall night, a small, unknown village was having a festival. It was to celebrate...something, though no one seemed to care what. Thre was dancing, and music, and (almost) free food.

On this night a lone figure arrived in the town. He couldn't believe his luck. Kinzey hoped this was his chance to meet Kagami. He and his family had always prayed to her, but she had never appeared. Well, there was a first time for everything.

As he looked around, Kinzey saw he was among a large group of people. He decided to play a harmless, admittedly stupid prank he had learned a long time ago. He casually glanced up at the sky, then began staring, occasionally murmuring things like "No way" or "I can't believe it...". Soon he had the entire crowd looking up, trying to figure out what he was seeing. Then, he quietly slipped away. Sitting on a nearby bench, he laughed silently to himself as it took about five minutes for them to disperse.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2010)

*Zeke…*

The night was cool and lit by many stars.  A lone blonde man walked down a dirt path playing on a set of small reed pipes.  He had an entourage of animals that joined him as each foot fell before the other.  The music was sweet and soft entrancing any that heard it’s mournful sound.

Zeke had been enjoying himself profusely as moved looking for a place to settle for the night as going home was too much effort.  It was then he heard the sounds of music and his ears perked and he smiled.  Though the grin only lasted a moment when he realized, by the sounds of the voices, that this was not something given to him, the god of music, but a festival held in Kagami’s name.

“These mortals are beyond redemption.”  Zeke growled his blue eyes snapping with anger.  “Don’t they realize that without me they could not hold such festivals?  It’s all about Kagami.”  He huffed kicking a rock that sailed off into the distance.  “Kagami…Kagami…KAGAMI!”  He raged as he glared at the village before him.  “That little bitch!”  He stomped a foot causing the earth to crack slightly below him.  “I can’t believe Kiya would dally with that arrogant bastard.  She should have known that no good would come of that union!  They only created that little whore!”

The animals surrounding him shied away from the uncharacteristic out burst of the god they trusted.  A few many small whimpering sounds, while others let out growls that rumbled from low in their chests.  “It wouldn’t take much to destroy that festival.  To let them know the true god they should worship.”  For a moment Zeke glared thinking of the many things that he would do to them.  

Before long though his body relaxed and he took a deep breath.  “We shall wait.  Bide our time shall we not?”  He smiled looking at the creatures around him, who too were relaxing though a still a bit skittish at his outburst.  “Come…”  He practically purred as he moved into the trees just outside of the village.  “We will show them later…”  Again the soft melody began to play and the visage was lost in the trees.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 21, 2010)

A large bonfire burns in the center of a large group of people, two people are more noticeable than the rest, leading a horse through the large group.  “Today we are here, to sacrifice for our god Kratos!  Without him we would not have came so far!  If you are not willing to sacrifice for what you think is right, you don’t belong here!” A large scarred man exclaims, as the two young women finally get there with the horse.  The large man pulls out a blade, as he is about to kill the horse, the smaller of the two women flinches and looks away.

“She doesn’t belong here!” a person yells, pointing at the small girl.  “She’s probably a follower of Asya!”

“Do not speak to Kai in that way.” The other woman says, as the crowd begins to get louder, calling for a fight.  “Kratos would prefer a human sacrifice anyway.” The woman says, Kai hiding behind the scarred man, like a scared rabbit.

The pair get blades tossed to them, they stalk each other.  The two charge, exchanging a few blows, she finally kicks him to the ground, keeping her foot on him she slices his throat.  A gargling sound follows as his hand lets loose of his blade.

“A sacrifice fit for Kratos.” the large man says, grabbing the body then tossing it into the fire, small embers bellowing from the flame as it lands.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2010)

*Kent and Cess*

_Go. I am not to be disturbed._ 

Cess huffed angrily, feeling a very refreshing wave of self pity was over her. She picked up a rock and chucked it across the lake, ruining the otherwise unmarred surface with a series of ripples. She cursed as she realized it was a metaphor for her life. Damn metaphors.

Ever since she had sworn fealty to Kent, (by no choice of her own) it had been like this. She couldn't honestly see the reason he had brought her along. She was just another mouth to feed, and he hadn't tried to rape her or anything.

She entertained, for a brief moment, that Kent might actually be lonely. Not the sexual kind of lonely, but simply desperate for human contact. They had been traveling together for a month now, avoiding villages unless hunger or something else left them no other option. They had gone to remote places to find Seiyaru knows what, and maybe Kent just wanted somebody to be there with him.

Sighing, she began pacing. Kent would come for her when he was ready, but being out here was so freaking boring. And she had already been here for an hour. What in hell could the guy be doing?

She decided, eventually, the spy on him. Anything to relieve the monotony. Even if he caught her, it would at least be interesting. She grabbed her staff, a long slender branch of oak that had been lovingly carved and polished. It was as tall as she was, and the top was carved with several ancient runes, whose meaning escaped Cess.

After a few minutes, she managed to find a secure spot to watch Kent. The silver haired boy stood above a strange pattern of many colored stones, several of which Cess remembered from their travels. She cocked her head, vaguely recognizing the design. It was, believe it or not, a summoning circle, meant to call demons and spirits, but heavily modified with black stones. Black roses were propped up on one end, a broken silver locket in the shape of a heart on he other. 

Cess realized what he was doing even before he started chanting. "Oh shit...." She whispered, eyes growing wide as saucers.

Kent stepped outside the circle and raised his hands above his head. "You are the unbroken circle!" He shouted into the empty night, his voice echoing oddly. "You are the end of all! The beginning of true existence! You are the empty void, the starless night!" As he spoke, the bottom of his heavy coat began stirring, as if pushed by an invisible wind. "You are the black angel, the infinite judge! And I summon you! I summon you, Lucretia! I summon Lucretia, goddess of Death!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 21, 2010)

Nightfall covers a moderate sized town. As they enjoy their peaceful night, a group of men position themselves on the tall hillside outside of the town. One man observes the town from the distance and then gives a hand motion, causing three men to roll a catapault up to the top of the hill, then another catapault, and one more. 

He turns towards them, "Ok men, you know the situation..." he informs them, "This town of hidden rebels have captured one of our own men...Who knows the torture they have instilled on him...Or if he's even alive," he says with a sorrow filled voice. The men all give silent grunts, "We won't let them get away with it though!"

*"Yes sir!"* they shout in unison and rush towards the catapaults. The man grins and eyes the town while they are busy at work, _"Yes...this'll do just fine...This will surely please Luxxor," _ he thinks to himself, "Captain Futeki! We're ready to go!" one of the men informs him, "Excellent..." he says eyeing the boulders that rest in the catapaults, "But lets give those bastards a little something extra..." he says grabbing a torch and lighting the boulders ablaze one by one.

"Now...FIRE! FOR KRATOS!" he shouts, swinging his blade forward. The three flaming boulders crash into the town. Their screams of pain and anguish can be heard as they are crushed and their town is set on fire, "CHARGE!" they all rush towards the town, weapons raised, and their Captain leading the charge.

He dives in, slashing the powerless unarmed men to the ground, "Though this chaos is delicious there's something I must take care of before I can enjoy this all," he heads towards a flaming barn and kicks the door down. In there is one of his soldiers, tied and gagged, "Oh you thought I'd leave you here? That'd just be wrong," he says heading towards him.

"You've done well, you were the perfect trigger for this wonderful event, and thanks to you, I'll get to finally meet the God of Chaos," he says with an evil grin. He then holds his sword above the man's head, and swiftly crashes it down upon him. He then leaves just before the barn crashes down in flames.

He then climbs a latter on top of one of the buildings and watches his men tear through the paniced townspeople. He takes a deep breath, soaking everything in, "Ah, such a glorious sight. Now to await the arrival of Luxxor."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2010)

The festival was now in full swing. Though the people could barely afford to spare the food, they felt they had to, in order to keep the Gods appeased. They prayed for their woes to end and wished for more happier times. 

Kagami listened, she always did. A boy, well in her eyes all mortals were but small boys and girls, pleased her further by confusing the group into looking up into the sky. She smiled and manipulated the bowels of a nearby flock of birds to rain down white, rain upon the unexpecting faces. 

She found it exceptionally amusing how the humans thought that this was a sign of good luck. Also she knew Zeke would be irritated at having manipulated the animals in such a way.

She laughed and appeared in a quiet spot behind a tree. She watched the boy who had pleased her and wondered if he had potential to be her champion. 

She snuck up behind him, assuming the appearance of a frightful gorgon, she slithered closer and sent her long tail shooting up Kinzeys trouser leg, and pulling them down, then shooting infront of him and scaring living the living bejesus out of him.

-------------------------------------

Kratos.

The God of war sits proudly on his throne, looking down in disgust at the display of Kagami and Kinzey. He would much rather turn his attention to the sacrifice in his name. 

The horse, whilst adequate, was not enough to sate his spirit, certainly not enough to give these men the victory in the battle that was to come.

There had been sightings of an army to the North, looking to capitalise on the weakened forces due to the poor harvest. The Northern nation of Roek was a barbarian race, with little in the way of armor and weapons, but what they lacked in equipment, they made up for in brutality. The soldiers were praying to the God of War for a quick victory.

Kratos looked in boredom at the steed, then the fight broke out and it perked his interest some, a small smile on his lips as the blood gushed from the mans neck and he was thrown into the fire. 

His thoughts went towards the empty seat at the summit of the heavens. "I shall crush these pretenders to the throne. It is only I, Kratos, who shall rule. No other is worthy." 

His gaze focussed on the young woman. She had prayed to Kratos, almost in her first words. She was to be his champion on Earth. 

Back on Earth, time suddenly stood still, Kratos appeared before the girl in his full battle armor, his huge battle axe in his right hand, holding the huge weapon as if it were a toy. His aura caused a huge crater in the Earth.

"You. You shall prove yourself worthy to fight in my name. Slay the Head priest of the Earth God Asya and I shall bestow you with a gift." His sneer was visible but his power unmistakable.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinzey, watched as the people got coated in, as he called it, white chocolate rain, having to cover his mouth to stifle his laughter.

Suddenly he felt something slither up his pant leg and pull his pants down. He was tripped up and landed on his ass. Kinzey was good at taking a joke, and one of his personal philosophies was "It is better to be laughed with than at". As such, he burst out laughing, drawing the attention of nearby pedestrians as he cried out "That was a good one! Who was that?". Glancing up, he saw a beastly gorgon standing before him. Now, it being a festival, Kinzey assumed that it was a costume. Pulling up his pants, he stood up and bowed, saying "What a pleasure meet you, milady". He plucked a nearby dandelion and held it out.

"The only flower I can think of to match your beauty". This was ironic, seeing as the dandelion was considered a weed. Of course, if Kinzey had known who this was, he would've been more respectful.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2010)

Kagami, suffeciently pleased with the reaction changed back into her more appealing form and taking the dandelion and putting it in her hair. She laughed, "Well you're a good sport and I can't ask for too much more than that!" she grinned cheekily. Her toga was draped elegantly over her body but the traditional white had random bursts of colour on it.

She sat on a rock, "well all the Gods seem to be gathering up their champions for some big race for the throne and all. You didn't hear this from me, all very hush hush you see. Ah what do I care?! The head honcho got snuffed by his own kid and now there's a big ol power struggle. I don't really care about that, but I suppose there are a few people who I don't want to see win. Sooo..." She put an arm around Kinzey as if he were an equal, she often forgets that she is a God

"You're gonna put egg on the face of Kratos for me. You do that and I'll give ou a gift and probably not the kind you're thinking of." she winked playfully, "but you'll like it all the same. He's got a devout follower, the Captain of the guard, so what you're going to do is publicly humiliate him. Make him look like a chicken, cover him in goo, or something, I'll leave it up to you. Kratos needs to lighten up the ol grouch! That'll teach him some!"

Kagami lightly punched Kinzey in the arm "Go get 'em tiger!" she said


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2010)

*Zeke…*

The song turned from mournful to playful then to angry as he thought about the people in the village.  ‘It doesn’t matter who the festival was for they always thanked Kagami.  The only people that remember me are the actual performers.  They always remembered. But, the normal people…’ His thoughts ran through his mind and he gave one loud noise blast on his pipes before falling backward onto the soft grass of the meadow.

Zeke looked up and saw a bit of the moon and chuckled.  “At least I don’t have as much issue from your other bastard…”  He thought of the love goddess and shook his head.  “Stupidity…” He moved to take up his pipes again but a flock a birds landed in the tree near him and began to coo instantly.  Zeke, who had began to regain his calm lazy exterior scowled as the anger built.  “KAGAMI!”  He bellowed causing the animals once again shy back from him.


*Sierra…*

A soft moan escaped the girl laying in the grass.  She had been awaken by an angry shout but couldn’t recall what it was or from what direction it had come.  Her eyes fluttered open and she stared up at the sky that sparkled with stars.  She smiled slightly then scowled.  “Where am I?”  She said sitting up and looking around.  Sierra noticed Lucas laying on the ground not to far from her and confusion reigned again.  “And, why am I with him again?”  

It was no secret that Sierra always showed Lucas the worst of her animosity.  Though if one were to look deep they would see that she adored him.  His quick wit, happy attitude, and raw determination endeared him to her greatly.  But, it was a fact that Sierra would never admit.  Just like there wasn’t anyone she would prefer to be lost and confused with.  “Lucas!  Lucas you dumbass wake up!”  She gave the much bigger boy a heavy shake as she drew up her knees and rested her arms on them.  “We had a reason…what happened…”  At the moment she couldn’t recall anything.


*Amber…*

“Oh yes yes yes!”  The blonde squealed from her perch in the heavens.  She watched the many things done in her name and she quivered with delight.  “Perfect!”  Her silver eyes searched frantically while her hands brushed away her gold hair absently.  “No!  Don’t sell yourself so short!  Get the other one!”  She yelled down at the people but her voice only appeared as whispers in their minds.  

Eventually, as per usual, Amber grew bored of watching the mortals swindling and cheating one another and she began to walk.  Many large mansions were built in the area, housing the simple mortals worshipped or used.  Each house looked specific for their inhabitants even if they were not used as often.  

Flipping a shiny gold coin over and over she walked aimlessly until she came to the seats of power.  The room was surrounded in thrones, again each tailor made for the god or goddess that ruled from that perch.  Silver eyes moved over each then turned greedy as she saw the biggest one that now sat silent and empty.  “It will be mine…”  She muttered the whirled around and raced away to start her planning.


*Asya/Kiya…*

“Really…”  Kiya walked, the innocent woman being lectured beside her.  “You must be more careful.  Men…see…”  She thought for the right words as she looked toward the sky and scowled before turning to look into eyes as blue as the sea.  “Men have no qualms in taking complete advantage of any woman.”

“But…Love…”  Again the eyes searched out her own green ones.  The innocence she saw always surprised her.

“Love…”  Kiya smiled finding it funny that she was explaining herself.  “Love can be a wonderful thing.  It can be all encompassing.  It can make you feel on top of the world and then send you to the depths of despair.  Wars have been fought for love…”

A soft gasp escaped the other woman at that.  “You mean…You have worked with Kratos?  I thought it was just Vergil and Dante…”

Kiya scowled slightly trying to understand what she meant then she laughed placing her arm across the others shoulders.  While laughter coursed through Kiya’s body the other only looked on confused and frowned.  “What is so funny?  I don’t understand…”

Wiping the tears away she shook her head.  “It isn’t Kratos fighting the wars over me.  It is merely man lusting after one woman or another.  Really…”  She sighed and looked at her friend.  “I’m sorry Asya.  I just don’t know how to explain things any better.”  She shook her head and glanced away.

“Really?  Are things that difficult to understand?”  Big blue eyes stared in confusion.

“Asya…”  Kiya was sympathetic.  “The way a man and woman love each other…well…it‘s not the same as how you love the butterflies, forests, or meadows.” 

“You mean it’s more?”

“It’s different…”  Kiya snapped her fingers, grabbed Asya’s hand and pulled her over to where they could gaze down at the mortal world.  “Let me show you of love…”  With that Kiya searched for a true example.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinzey's eyes widened in shock as the gorgon transformed into a figure he had only ever seen in statues and paintings. He tried to play it off as mild suprise, though he doubted it worked.

The captain of the guard? Sounds dangerous Kinzey comented as she explained. "All the more fun though, right?".

As she finished, Kinzey asked playfully "Tiger, hmm? a hint, perhaps, to my gift?" laughing, he dismissed "ah well. I'll see you when I'm done, I hope? I'll be off, then". Giving her a small wave, Kinzey spun on his heel and merrily strolled out of the town, whistling a rythemless tune.


----------



## Serp (Apr 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Nightfall covers a moderate sized town. As they enjoy their peaceful night, a group of men position themselves on the tall hillside outside of the town. One man observes the town from the distance and then gives a hand motion, causing three men to roll a catapault up to the top of the hill, then another catapault, and one more.
> 
> He turns towards them, "Ok men, you know the situation..." he informs them, "This town of hidden rebels have captured one of our own men...Who knows the torture they have instilled on him...Or if he's even alive," he says with a sorrow filled voice. The men all give silent grunts, "We won't let them get away with it though!"
> 
> ...




The cries of the townfolk, the rabid running and the mindless violence called out to Luxxor. He fed on this energy and this was not a meal to be missed.

Luxxor rose up to the land of the mortals from one of his frequent visits to the underworld. He rose into a world of pure chaos, a feeling of ecstasy flowed through his body. This was surely a patronic call to him.

Luxxor walked through the town, as he passed by the area around him lost order, flowers contorted animals fell pray to insanity, his godly aura warping the world to chaos.

And then he opened his mouth to speak, a voice that filled each person's mind in the area. "Who here provided this feast to Luxxor?"

-----
Vermouth watched this happening. She frowned, there was other ways to gain favour with Luxxor than mindless murder, but alas it was the easiest. She decided to keep her mind and eye on this person.




-----
With Lucas and Seirra.

Lucas awoke to the sound of Seirra berating him as usual. He rose up slightly.
"What I was having a nice dream about these super models, and how they would like to show me their favour." Lucas smiled.

He looked around. "Are we in another wild part of the fold." He scratched his head. "There was something that we were meant to do. I just can't remember what it was. But my body feels like it went through a tumble drier."

Lucas got to his feet. The last thing he remembers is being in the Dionysus temple in the fold, that explained why he was in his purple robes and not his mortal dress. 

"Now to rejuvenate myself. I think grapes are in order, let me whip up some vines." Lucas raised his hand, and his ring. He pointed his ring finger forward and willed a grape vine to grow from the nearest tree, but nothing happened. 

"What bullshit is this." Lucas tried again. "My artefact isn't working." 

"Seirra! I don't like this. Check if your powers are working or artefact or something?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 21, 2010)

"Who here provided this feast to Luxxor?" ran through the minds of everyone in the town, well everyone that was still breathing. The mere mention of Luxxor sent shivers down all of their spines, well, all but one. 

Takeo stood from atop the building, he had gotten the shakes of his own, except these were from excitement, "Finally...Finally..." he says overjoyed.

He throws his arms outwards, "God of Chaos! I Takeo Futeki! The Crimson Devil! Have provided this bountiful feast for you! Nothing fills me with more joy than providing this for you! Nothing but the act of causing this great moment itself!"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent and Cess*
> 
> _Go. I am not to be disturbed._
> 
> ...




The portal was opened and a figure swirled out of the circle in a tornado of darkness.

"Ahhhhh!" a female voice said, "The mortal realm. It has been....so very long."

The voice was sultry and heavy with seduction. It was not that of Lucretia but that of a (lvl2) Desire demon. She looked around to the summoner and walked closer to him. She wore nothing on her top and a long flowing see through skirt at her bottom. Her horns and her tail actually made her more appealing to the eye.

"For what reason do you summon Lucretia? Perhaps I can help? Tell me, what is it that you desire? Power? Wealth? Pleasure? I can give you all those things and much...much more. All I ask in return is something to sate my hunger."


_______________________________________

Zerhon the Captain of the Guard. (lvl0)

He was a proud man and one who took his job extremely seriously. Keeping law and order in the city was difficult but by order of the King and of Kratos he would carry out his job; single handedly if it so required.

His routine was like clockwork. He was up early in the morning to go out for a jog with his two sons, both of whom adored and respected him. He was glad for it, most of the city folk hated him as he had arrested or had brushes with most of them. It is said that his demeanour could be nicer when dealing with people, as opposed to the harsh and frightening tone he takes but justice had to be swift. In his eyes there was too much carrot these days and not enough stick. 

In the afternoon he would go out on patrol with his men. A young boy ran to a noble, clearly a pickpocket. He lifted a trinket, something barely worth 5 silver, it would barely be missed. Zerhon intercepted him with authority, clotheslining the urchin, causing him to hit the ground with a thid and cough as his neck was bruised.

"Give that back immediately!" he bellowed. The boy could barely talk. "Hmph. It matters not, the punishment for thieves is the same." He grabbed the boys arm, setting it on a wooden table, quickly drawing his sword and slicing the boy's hand clean off. The trinket and the boy fell. He picked up the trinket and handed it back to the noble.

"Oh no. I do not want that anymore. The filthy little beggar touched it and I do not know where it has been. You keep it."

"My thanks." he bowed and pocketed the trinket. He carried on with his patrol as he always did.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2010)

Vergil said:


> The portal was opened and a figure swirled out of the circle in a tornado of darkness.
> 
> "Ahhhhh!" a female voice said, "The mortal realm. It has been....so very long."
> 
> ...



Cess sucked in a deep breath. A desire demon. Holy shit. Kent summoned a Desire Demon by accident. Dammit. Dammit dammit dammit.

Kent stared at the Desire Demon oddly, as if not sure what was going on. He glanced down to a book that was open at his feet, and upon inspection, Cess could see that it detailed the summoning circle Kent had just used, though not as heavily modified. Kent looked at the circle, then the book. Then the circle.

"The blood." He spat suddenly. "I forgot the blood. The sacrifice."

"That would be bad." Cess whispered to herself. The Death, combined with the Roses and locket (symbolizing Lucretia's love affair with a mortal) most likely would've succeeded in summoning the death Goddess, but without it, two objects of love...of desire created the perfect circle for summoning a desire demon.

Kent looked back at the demon. "I have nothing I want from you. I respect Seiyaru and hold no animosity towards him." He swept his arm across the the landscape to his left. "You are free to go, provided you never attempt to hinder me in any way."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 22, 2010)

Kinzey had been on the road for a few days. It had been very uneventful, but in this day and age he supposed that was good. He was lucky he hadn't been robbed by bandits, or attacked by monsters. Monsters who would do more to him than just pull down his pants.

Kinzey had stuck to the main roads, which had probably kept him relatively safe. It was regularly patrolled by horse-riding guards and well protected caravans. Unfortunately he doubted this would be a choice after he finished his task. The guards would surely arrest him.

Onto the subject of his task. The best information he had was that it was the city that worshipped Kratos. He supposed that was enough, though he knew not the name. His parents had probably thought it was unimportant.

As for the prank; what to do? He had no idea. an egg on the face? Ice down the shirt? Clothes on fire? He had many ideas, but most were to complicated for him to attempt in such a well guarded city.

Oh well. He would deal with that when he got there.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2010)

The Demon looked at the vast open land before her and looked back at Kent.

"Very well mortal. I agree to these terms. So a contract has been written and so it shall be kept. I shall not hinder you in anyway. In return I shall have my freedom." 

A huge black aura exploded around the Desire demon and she looked at her hands. "Most agreeable. If you ever require...a favour, I shall grant you one." She walked to Kent and kissed him on the cheek. A wave of pleasure swept his body, like nothing he ever felt. The demon looked up to the witch.

"Ah...I see. One of the champions. I wish thee well on your long and difficult journey." she said seductively and disappeared. Little did they know the extent of the trouble they were to cause by this simple mistake.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2010)

*Sierra…*

At Lucas’ dream confession Sierra rolled her eyes.  “Exactly why it was a dream…”  She muttered slightly glaring at him.  “I don’t know if we are in the wilds…”  The thought made her reach toward the daggers that laid against her hips before she stood.  The long dress moved like liquid silver as she gained her feet.

Even more confusion surrounded them when Lucas tried to bring forth his vines and nothing happened.  “You always screw up at the worst times.”  Sierra rolled her eyes but there wasn’t much heart into her statement as much as slight concern.  “Let me try…”  She said nodding when he suggested it.  

She let her fingers trace the glittering silver chain around her neck until it touched the pendant that rested just between her breasts.  Slowly her fingers curled around it and she closed her eyes while raising her left hand.  Wiggled her fingers slightly then jerked her hand as her eyes opened.  She expected to see a huge spray of water but nothing appeared.  

A scowled lined her features as she looked at her hand then to Lucas.  “Well…there probably isn’t any creeks or anything nearby…”  Sierra mumbled looking away from him and sighed.  “Something is definitely wrong Lucas…”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 22, 2010)

With Alva

The disturbed young man was on his way back from delivering a message in name of his employer. He was a bit jumpy, this was one of the more dangerous slums in the city and he stood out like a sore thumb in this neighborhood. But at this part of the day these streets seemed deserted, most were working their low end jobs in the inner city at this hour.

He noticed a woman looking out of a window of this dump of a house that seemed about to come down any minute now, and then out of the blue he heard a familiar voice. As the woman closed the window Alva looked around and spotted the source of that voice, it was a cat with dark curls that looked straight at Alva.

"It is time to honor the lord of Chaos once more."These words shocked Alva, he dreaded doing those inhumane deeds that this cat ordered him to do but he was helpless to refuse the orders that were in the name of Luxxor.

"You still carry the flint your master gave you so that you could ingnite the torches at the store?"The cat asked him, Alva was unaware that the cat already knew the answer to the question.

"Yes?"He answered nervously.

"The firewood that is kept against the side of the house, if put ablaze it will only be a matter of time before the entire house is consumed by fire."

With trembling fingers his hands reached for the flint. He was about to plead for the life of the woman that would be caught in the flames but the cat bellowed."Luxxor commands it!" And Alva's eyes turned glassy as he moved with a confidence that wasn't there before. 

True to the cat's words, setting the firewood on fire quickly caused flames to crawl up the side of the building and within minutes the entire building was on fire. As screams was heard a horrified Alva fled, stopping only once to empty his stomach before he rushed back to his place of employment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 22, 2010)

Once seeing the god Nariko drops to a kneel, her head dropped.  Kai hiding like a rabbit next to her, but kneeling.  As the god spoke, she had a rush of both fear and the need to do as told.  She stands, “It will be done.  Though, one must wonder, where exactly her priest is.”

Kai whispers to Nariko, “Kai Doesn’t like this…”

“Don’t worry Kai.” Nariko says simply, then looks up at Kratos once more, to be dismissed.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 22, 2010)

The next day Kinzey arrived at the city. It was like nothing he had ever seen. The buildings were crowded, the people were dirty, and the streets were made smaller by the make-shift stands were people hawked their goods.

"Please, sir!" A pitiful voice cried out as a hand wrapped around his ankle. Looking down, Kinzey saw a beggar. He was missing half of his right leg and his left hand. "I used to be a great, respected man! But I was punished for messing up a song at the captain of the guard's birthday. They took my home and all my belongings. All I have left is my pan flute". The beggar then produced a set of pan flutes, lovingly crafted of what appeared to be bronze, and polished to a dull glow. They looked like a work of art.

"Please, sir, buy them from me" he pleaded. "I'm starving..."

Nodding, Kinzey silently handed over a handful of silver. It was nowhere near the worth of the flutes, but the beggar teared up in thanks. As he went on his way, Kinzey promised to take good care of them.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2010)

*Zeke…*

Continuing to play his flute through the night.  By morning he was pretty much back to normal though still a bit out of sorts.  “I need to teach Kagami a lesson…”  At his words a large scarred up Tom stood and stretched his well worn body.  Many patches of fur were missing along with half an ear and an eye.  “What is up my friend?”  Zeke sat watching the old cat approach.  

It walked forward and sat in front of Zeke while giving it’s paw a nervous lick.  “Don’t be afraid little one.  Tell me the news you wish to deliver.”  The old gray tom then straightened, his one good eye meeting the gods and he began to mew.  “Really?  She is going to mess with him?”  Zeke gave out a loud burst of laughter while giving the cat a good rub causing him to purr roughly.  “You have earned this little one.”  A bowl full of cream appeared before the cat who purred louder and began to drink greedily.

“I must take leave of you…”  Zeke bowed to the animals that gave off disappointed whines but bowed their heads to him.  “I will be back…”  He played a few notes on his pipes then returned the bow of the animals.  He then turned and took a step forward and his ride appeared.  “Thank you Arion my friend…”  

The horse was pure white and massive and it looked toward Zeke as if seeing an old friend.  He then bent one leg curling under him and the other outstretched so that Zeke could climb onto his back.  Zeke then whispered in Arion’s ear as he stood.  With a toss of his mane the horse was racing forward with a speed not reached by any mortal animal.  


It wasn’t long before he reached the city.  “Thank you my friend.”  Zeke rubbed the horses neck and head and they bowed to each other before the stallion raced off and he proceeded into the city.  With that he waited until the young man arrived.  

Zeke noticed him as soon as he walked into the city and moved to approach him.  He arrived in time to watch the exchange between him and the beggar.  “You know you cheated the man…”  A very handsome blonde man fell into step next to Kinzey and played a short little tune on a similar instrument, though it’s worth put the newly purchased one to shame.  It might have easily recognized from many painting done of the gods.  “That particular one is worth a few gold.”  He cocked an eyebrow and smiled as a yell was heard.

"Gold?!  I thought he gave me silver?"  The old beggar yelled in glee.  "I will feed my family for weeks now!!  Thank you sir!  May the gods bless you!!"

They walked for a few moments in silence before Zeke spoke again.  “I have it under good authority that you have a mission from…”  He shook his head trying hard not to spit the other gods name out.  “Kagami.  Might I ask how you believe you will go about dealing with this?”  Zeke gave him a side long glance and grinned.  “I might have a few special abilities that could prove to be useful if you would like some assistance…”


Amber…

The little imp goddess cackled with glee.  “Oh how you swindled that man on his flute!”  She rocked back and laughed loudly.  “Silvers for such a finely…made…piece…”  Amber’s voice faltered as she saw the man being approached.  “Don’t you do it…”  She growled then screamed as she heard the beggar.  “YOU WILL PAY FOR THAT ZEKE!!!  HOW DARE YOU CROSS INTO MY DOMAIN!!”  With that she jumped to her feet and raced away.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 22, 2010)

Kinzey turned around as he heard the beggars exclamation. "Didn't I..." Kinzey checked his pockets and saw that none of his gold was gone but he did have less silver. "Well, it seems the gods are on his side, hmm?". Turning to this new arrival, he said "Yeah, I suppose so, but it seems a moot point now, doesn't it".

Kinzey's eyebrows raised as this man mentioned Kagami. "Wait a minute...silver into gold, amazing pan flutes, knowledge of the gods...you aren't human, are you? No, those flutes tell me that you are...Zeke, god of music?" Kinzey gave a bow, asking "But why visit me? I suppose I could use help, but what would you want in return? I have nothing you want...well, I won't turn away help when it's offered. Well, possibly offered, anyway. I have to pull a prank on the captain of the guard. I was planning on...well, nothing really. But with your help..." Kinzey trailed of, his mind working.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2010)

Desire demon. 

She took in everything with her eyes. All that was human in her had long gone and she viewed the world with fresh eyes. Her appearance had changed to a pretty young girl and the mutilated bodies she had left in the forest soon made her realise that clothes were neccessary. The men had looked at her longingly and she decided to enchant them but she underestimated her power and caused their hearts to explode and their blood to boil. She decided that a more conservative look was in order.

She looked to the palace and wondered who lived there. It didn't take much for the guards to let her in...

------------------------------

Kratos looked down at the kneeling girl. 

"She is at the centre of the forest, but a few miles away. Irritating chants about peace, trees and all manner of boring things. I want you to crush her. I will not permit Asya to take the throne." Kratos said arrogantly. "Do not disappoint me." 

With that time restarted around her and Kratos had disappeared, leaving massive crater behind.

--------------------------


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hours later, Kent and Cess moved through the woods silently. Neither had spoken a word since the incident with the desire demon.

"Kent..." Cess asked softly, staying a reasonable distance behind the boy. "I don't have a very good feeling about what happened back there."

Kent glanced back at her, and Cess visibly flinched. Kent had never hit her outright, but his gaze was just as bad; like looking into a hole filled with years worth of pain and cruelty. Kent didn't care about who he hurt, Cess realized, as long as he got what he wanted.

But Kent didn't make any move to meet her eyes. Instead he shrugged, not stopping or even slowing down. "And what would you have done?" He asked instead, long coat flapping in the breeze. "Fought?"

"Well...yeah. I guess." Cess said, frowning. "I mean, I know Desire Demons are under Seiyaru, but they're still evil. He isn't evil, I don't think. Just someone running a land."

Kent nodded. "True. But if we had fought, there was a good chance it could've taken both of us, and at the very least we would've sustained heavy injury."

Cess' frown deepened. "Yeah. I guess you're right. They say Desire Demons can give you whatever you want. Or at least an illusion of it."

"Oh. That. That wouldn't have worked on me." Kent said calmly. His voice was so full of sudden emotion that Cess almost couldn't believe it. "She doesn't have the power to give me what I want."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2010)

Shin_Yagami said:


> With Alva
> 
> The disturbed young man was on his way back from delivering a message in name of his employer. He was a bit jumpy, this was one of the more dangerous slums in the city and he stood out like a sore thumb in this neighborhood. But at this part of the day these streets seemed deserted, most were working their low end jobs in the inner city at this hour.
> 
> ...



Keredred Goddess of Order

She watched the burning building and the slaughter of the poor man in the barn in Luxxors name.

"Luxxor, you are dangerously close to feeling my wrath." She said slamming her fist down on the table. She breathed out, "This boy, he seems to be able to go either way." she said looking at Alva. 

Keredred did not make trips to Earth as she believed it caused too much chaos to interfere, however since the boy was already prone to voices she decided that it would not be too rash. 

"Halt there young man!" she ordered as she appeared infront of him, giving him enough time to stop.

"Ugh. You are quite the mess. Tidy yourself up before I talk to you. Hair, clothes and stand up straight for heavens sake, the gravity is set at such a level that fully enables you to keep a good posture." she turned away from him "I shall give you one minute to tidy yourself up or else I shall crumple you up and put you in the appropriate waste pile." 

She started mumbling to herself at the state of mortals these days.

___________________________________________

The Palace of Oreldan.

The Guards brought in the desire demon, masquerading as a pretty peasant girl. She was in total control over the two guards whilst looking at the lavish palace.

"How odd..." she said looking at a painting, however her demonic eyes saw a different picture than the ones a pair of human eyes saw. She was acutely aware of this.

"You there! Guard!" A voice bellowed. A thin sickly looking man came running with an obvious air of authority. "What have I told you about bringing my meat through the front gates! It's less conspicious to get to the dungeon if you use the back entrance."

The man looked at the girl and smiled in desire, a look she knew all too well. "She IS a fine one. Lets get you downstairs, I want to initiate ths girl as soon as possible. What's you name girl?"

The demon stood confused. She hadn't thought of a name. She used a name that the people in a far away land had reffered to her as. "Oni." she said.

"Oni. You are to be my personal slave. I am the Prince and so you must do everything I say or else I shall burn you for being a demon." he said angrily, unaware of the irony.

"Of course My Lord. Whatever you desire..." Her eyes flashed a dark purple. The two guards wandered off back to their posts, completely forgetting what had just happened. The Prince looked on in confusion as the girl moved closer to him. "You desire pleasure then? Mortal pleasure. I can give you that, make you feel in a state of pure euphoria forever, if you let me in..."

The Prince was intoxicated by her presence, his will was as weak as they came. "Y..es..yes!" he stuttered

"So a contract has been written and so it shall be kept." The demon came close to the prince and kissed him passionately, as she did so her body faded as her spirit entered into the Prince.

The demon had now possessed the Prince entirely, his soul in endless joy in a corner of her mind. "How interesting...." she said and walked the halls. She headed to the library to cause further mischeif.

__________________________________


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2010)

*Zeke?*

The blonde man only looked down at Kinzey, he neither confirmed nor denied the his statement.  A small enigmatic smile played on his lips.  Zeke knew the gods weren?t suppose to interfere with mortals directly but it didn?t matter to him, it never did.  He wasn?t one to sit back and let a beautiful song be ruined by a few misplayed notes or a play destroyed because the lead forgot their lines.  

?I can help you pull off a great many things, Kinzey.?  Zeke continued with the same knowing smile, saying the young man?s name without being introduced.  ?So let us conspire, making sure it is the ultimate of humiliations.?  He then looked around and pointed toward inn.  ?But, you have been on the road many days.  Let us have a meal while we plan.  Then rest up because you will need all the strength you can get to pull off the prank that you plan.?  The walked to the inn and Zeke opened the door allowing Kinzey to go first before taking a table.

Zeke ordered a nice meal and ale before turning back to him.  ?Remember, with me by your side you can do almost anything you want.  So now.  What are your plans??


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 23, 2010)

Kinzey licked his lips as he eyed the food. In between bites he began explaining "Well...if you really are...Zeke, then I suppose...I should use your powers...to my advantage. Not in an...exploitative way, of...course. If you don't wish...to help then by...all means. leave. But you're still here...so I'm assuming you do want to help". Kinzey sat down his fork and knife. He was deadly serious when it came to pranks.

"To be honest, anything you could do would definitely outshine any prank I could come up with. I was thinking...". He looked upwards at no one in particular, then snapped his fingers and exclaimed "You could have a hoard of mice crawl into his clothes so he freaks out and starts having a siezure. Not a literal one, but you've seen how people react when they come into contact with animals they think are disgusting. What do you think?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2010)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sudden appearance of the god caused Alva to trip, with shaking hands he looked up to the woman who scolded him for the state he was in and in his fear he couldn't even bring himself to stand up, let alone clean himself up but then again it wasn't Alva who took charge in situations like this.

"Stand up you woman, you're in the presence of a divine being."Crixus commanded, the cat only Alva could see was standing right beside him. "You dishonor the almighty lord of chaos, clean yourself with haste or suffer a fate far worse than being crumpled and deposited in a waste pile." Alva's eyes glossed over once again, as he stood up with steady limbs now. He took out the water pouch he carried with him and after ripping a bit off cloth from his sleeve he used the water with the cloth to clean up his face.

He straightened his clothes but as soon as he had completed the orders of Crixus he returned to back to normal, hands tremblings once again.

"I beg of you."He pleaded."Do not harm me, I am but a slave of the Chaos lord's representative."


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Who here provided this feast to Luxxor?" ran through the minds of everyone in the town, well everyone that was still breathing. The mere mention of Luxxor sent shivers down all of their spines, well, all but one.
> 
> Takeo stood from atop the building, he had gotten the shakes of his own, except these were from excitement, "Finally...Finally..." he says overjoyed.
> 
> He throws his arms outwards, "God of Chaos! I Takeo Futeki! The Crimson Devil! Have provided this bountiful feast for you! Nothing fills me with more joy than providing this for you! Nothing but the act of causing this great moment itself!"



Luxxor looked around, yes it was indeed chaos. But his heart pained him, his needs were filled with the bounty of raw madness, but the act of losing more people who could possibly provide him with more chaos was that of a downer.

"Takeo Futei, indeed you have provided a great feast of chaos for me, but alas this feast is non reproducible. If you indeed act in my name, I send you on a task, you shall receive boon of power if you accept, and you will accept. Go out into the world and find me a source of renewable chaos, one I can enjoy again and again. Do this for me, in the name of the Chaos lord, and upon discovery call out to me, and never again before then."

As soon as Luxxor finished the air rippled and he was gone.


-----

Luxxor hadn't gone home, he had teleported towards Keredred. The god of order always set of an alarm when she entered the real world, her neatly precise magic cleared up the chaos when ever she was about, this sudden spike in lowering chaos always tipped Luxxor off, and this time she appeared after Luxxor had noticed a huge spike of chaos. So that means that she had appeared to clear up his mess or so she called it.

"Keredred! What are you doing!?" The clashing aura of two gods, slowly dropped Alva to the ground. What was worse was the clashing aura of chaos and order slowly made the world ripple.

Luxxor looked at Alva and remembering what he said. "You make create chaos in my name, and I thank you for it. But you must face the consequences of your chaos making, and if you dare use my name to save yourself, how did she say it...crumpled pile of waste." It was then that Luxxor waved over Alva and stole his voice for the time being.

"Keredred, I notice that we are polar opposites, but those who follow the way of chaos, choose how to present it to me. I respect chaotic good, to chaotic evil equally. I do not discriminate over the form of chaos. But let it be known that the medium is up to them." Luxxor frowned at Keredred.

She always blamed him for the actions of his followers. Chaotic evil is easier to create, but chaotic good always tasted and felt good. And more often than not could be reused. Normally Keredreds whining bothered him not, but after a while beeing blamed for anothers actions even angered a god.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2010)

Keredred was surprised at the fact that she was surprised at Luxxors sudden arrival. After all these years she would have thought to expect the unexpected.

"I do not see you as evil, just irritating." she said sternly and haughtily. "The world would work like clockwork if you were not around and I shall certainly not be allowing you to go anywhere near the throne of the Gods. That is ultimately what this is going to be about and at the first opportunity you would quite happily wipe me from existance so you can revel more in your Chaos."

"I am here, as always, to keep you in check. Just as Vergil and Dante are locked in eternal combat so are you and I; so do not try to explain yourself to me. It is merely inevitable."

"As for this boy, I propose we let him choose. He seems torn between us. One side favours your mess whilst the other seems to respect authority. There is a theif in the heart of this city. Alva you shall meet him, what you do will determine which of us you are more aligned to. I do this as I want to prevent more chaos, rather than simply tidying up I wish to be a little more pro-active. In return one of us shall give you a gift. Of course Luxxor may not as he is chaos and may decide that running around in circles is much more important, but you will complete the task in any way you see fit. I know you have the will and the courage to follow your own heart and not have it manipulated by others." she shot a glance at Luxxor.

"I will take my leave, lest the entire city crumbles at our combined presence. I'm sure Luxxor will fill you in on the details, unless there is anything you wish to ask me?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2010)

Before Keredred left, Luxxor shot her a sneaky smiled.
"You may not beleive this, but without you to reenstate order, I have nothing to rattle with my chaos. I need you. Just like you need me, with perfect order you would be out of a job, sure it would be great the first 100 years and then it really gets boring, it is chaos that moves forward the race of man, slight random occurrences making great discoveries or even moving the animals of this planet into higher forms, chaos is change."

Luxxor waved his hand and granted permission for her to leave. She asked the boy a question so he waved his fingers and gave the boy back his voice.

"Speak if you wish." Luxxor said to the boy.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2010)

*Zeke…*

A tick developed in Zeke’s eye as his fork stalled halfway to his mouth and he just looked at the young man seated before him.  “Mice…”  He mumbled setting the fork down and clearing his throat.  “Disgusting…”  The thought caused him to choke on his food slightly.  Of course, Zeke knew how people felt about mice and rats.  Along with so many other species, they were misunderstood and often sought out to be killed.  Mortals didn’t understand that without them there would be a great many things they would have to deal with that were much more disgusting.

“Though your prank would be well planned…”  Zeke chose his words carefully.  “And, well received by Kagami…”  He took a deep breath letting his patience settle back into place.  ‘Damn am I going to need to go to the hot springs after this.’  Zeke’s thoughts turned to more relaxing endeavors before shaking his head to clear it.  “That would not be a good idea.  This particular man would then take it upon himself to clear the city of its rodent population.  Why don’t we do something that would turn him into an animal?  Tar and feathering was a suggestion that your…um…_god_ came up with.”  He then pushed the plate of delicious food away from him, even his vegetarian fare wasn’t settling at the thought of the mass extermination that would take place.  “Remember…you need something that will absolutely and utterly humiliate the man.”  Zeke smiled then.  ‘Killing him wouldn’t hurt either…’ He started to chuckle as he thought of what Kratos would do to Kagami.


*Asya/Kiya…*

The pair visited many places while Kiya tried to explain to Asya about love.  A man giving a woman an armful meadow flowers.  An old woman kneeling by the bedside of her dying husband a soft smile on both faces as tears streamed down their cheeks.  A wedding taking place in one of her chapels.  A honeymoon that another couple were on…

“That’s enough!”  Asya squeaked looking away her face burning red.  “You actually…I mean with…during…were you married?”

Kiya just laughed a musical tone that caused the pair they had been watching to become more invigorated then cry out as the two goddess walked away.  “Of course not.”  She looked sideways at Asya.  “Being married to one of them would mean not looking else where for entertainment.  One can fall in love many times…”  She purred thinking about her life then she glanced at the sun high in the sky before shivering slightly.  “Though one can be of immense fun…”  She chuckled again at Asya.  “Do you understand now?”

“More than enough…”  Asya said her face still red.  “And, I think I will stay out of touch for quiet sometime thank you very much.”

“Oh Asya…”  Kiya said laughing again and throwing an arm over her friend’s shoulders.  “To be that innocent again…” It was at that precise moment that a warm gust of wind blasted from behind them, causing Kiya to jump.  “What the-” She yelled before whirling around.  

It was Asya’s turn to laugh.  “Sorry.  Rashad can be really quiet sometimes.”  

“I can tell…”  Kiya glared at the massive white dragon as Asya raced over and hugged it.  “I will leave you now.  I have some things to attend to.”  She bowed to the other goddess who returned the bow.

“Of course Kiya.  I also have things that I must deal with.”  With that Kiya vanished and Asya climbed onto Rashad’s back and flew away.


*The Priestess of Asya…*

“Oh Goddess Asya hear our words and except our souls into your arms!”   called before the fire.

“You are the earth!”  The multitude of worshippers called behind her.  They were in an open-air cathedral deep in the forest.  A waterfall crashed behind the giant gleaming white pillars while the river raged by.  A variety of vines crawled around and up the columns while moss covered the floor and the congregation all wore robes of green or brown while the head priestess wore a gown of white that was similar to their goddess’.

“Asya is The Earth the Earth is a healer,” The priestess chanted toward the fire her arms raised.

“We are the Earth,” The congregation returned and so it went through the chant.

“The Earth is a Mother,”

“We are the Earth, “

“The Earth is a fountain,”

“We are the Earth,”

“The Earth is a mountain,”

“We are the Earth,”

“The Earth is in sorrow,”

“We are the Earth,”

“The Earth is in joy,”

“We are the Earth,”

“The Earth She is crying,”

“We are the Earth,”

“The Earth has a song to sing”

“We are the Earth, We are the Earth, We are the Earth, We are the Earth!” These last words grew in volume as the priestess joined the other worshippers then silence permeated the area before she spoke once more.  “Oh great Goddess Asya hear our silent prayers!”


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 24, 2010)

"Hmm...true" Kinzey considered. "We wouldn't want an entire species to be assaulted just because of my prank. Oh well".

As he listened to Zeke's proposal he rested his head in the cup of his hand, gazed up into the corner of the room, and let out a bored sigh. "I suppose that is a possibly, but...but..." Kinzey shook his fists in the air in frustration, then smashed one into the palm of the other. "It's too simple. Too classic. Too overdone. Would it embarrass him? Yes. Would it satisfy Kagami? Well, it wouldn't satisfy me and I haven't been watching mortals pull pranks for who knows how long!"

Suddenly a stroke of inspiration hit Kinzey. A devilish smile crossed his face, the kind of smile only seen on the faces of those who've just come up with a magnificent idea. "But I know how to make it good". Kinzey leaned forward and began wispering his plan to Zeke...


----------



## Serp (Apr 25, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Sierra…*
> 
> At Lucas’ dream confession Sierra rolled her eyes.  “Exactly why it was a dream…”  She muttered slightly glaring at him.  “I don’t know if we are in the wilds…”  The thought made her reach toward the daggers that laid against her hips before she stood.  The long dress moved like liquid silver as she gained her feet.
> 
> ...



Lucas smiled, "Guess I anit the only one limp today" but his smile was just a guard from his real thoughts.

Lucas and Sierra's artefacts weren't working that was strange, both being blessed by their immortal fathers. It was then a Squirrel ran past, Lucas concentrated on it, and nothing happened. Luckily Sierra did not have to witness this failure because Lucas' divine ability didn't have outsidely indicators. But this meant that alongside their artefacts their inert powers were also MIA.

Lucas scratched his head and then his ass. "Well I am dying, not the mortal ugh, choke, cry kind of dying but the omg I'm tired and could use a meal dying. I'm gonna go look for some Grapes or a goat or something. And I guess you want seafood or something gay right?" Lucas said as he started to walk through the trees next to the field.

Lucas had slight jealously for Sierra, after he, her and June had finished their quest on who their parents were Lucas felt slightly beneath them. They were children of the big 3, he was the child of a drunk. For gods sake, Lucas' grandfather was Sierra and June's uncle. He he made little jabs at her for being a fish girl. 

He was walking through the trees when he was surprised at what he saw.
"Yo Blondy, come here!" He shouted. 

Sierra came up beside him and her jaw dropped. "I, I never thought there was more villages in the fold other than Pyroaks."

"Neither did I, but we better be careful, this could be a place of monsters and all kinds of nasty things, and without our powers gone we might face some trouble." He said unsheathing his blade, twirling it and placing it back in its holder. 

The two of them walked towards the town, it was a bustling happy place. They started in the market place, it was like a page out of Ancient Greece or Roman history was actually alive, not like it was in their part of the fold but actually like it was meant to be.

At first people looked at them strange, they were newcomers and their clothes looked so expensive compared to the ordinary brown and green the peasants wore.

Finally they made it to the city centre and in its centre was a giant statue of two men locked in a fierce embrace. They were holding each other by the wrist and had their free arms raised as if to cast down.

"I wonder who these guys are." Sierra mused.

It was then a little boy who was standing by them look puzzled. "Don't you know anything lady, that guy there." Pointing to the one who had shorter hair of the two. "Is Vergil, god of the moon. And that one there is his brother Dante god of the sun. Eternal brothers locking in war and embrace." He said pointing to the other man. Before making a quick blessing over his chest.

Sierra was surprised, to here this boy talk about gods, gods she had never heard of but the fold held all the left over and often forgotten pieces of the old world. It was an indicator he was in the fold if he knew of gods and acted as if everyone should know, but only demi-gods or mythical creatures could survive in the fold and Sierra doubted that everyone in town was a demi-god or demon.

"Ok of course, sorry I am a bit tired today." Sierra smiled at the dirty little boy and he ran off.

Lucas was busy talking to a merchant. He ran back happy. 
"Luck of a berry indeed. Look what I got, 2 jugs of wine, 2 loaves of bread, some grapes, 1 salted fish, 1 salted beef steak and 7silvers, all in trade for one of Zane's gold coins."

And then Lucas's eyes narrowed. "I asked a few questions and I am not to sure where we are, this guy doesn't know about the Olympians or any of the other pantheons. When I tastes the wine, I didn't even get a buzz no strength no nothing. All I know is we are not in Kansas anymore."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Kent and Cess*

A few hours after they last spoke, Kent again stood in front of a makeshift summoning circle. With Cess now helping him and guiding him, they reasoned he would have a much better chance of successfully calling Lucretia. Cess had caught a rabbit earlier, and though it pained her to do so, was preparing it for sacrifice. Kent laid down the final preparations on the circle.

The night was heavy with clouds, only the moon illuminating them. Cess handed Kent the rabbit and the ceremonial knife. Kent nodded his thanks and took his place in front of the circle. "You are the unbroken circle!" He shouted, raising the limp rabbit. "You are the end of all! The beginning of true existence! You are the empty void, the starless night!" He brought down the knife into the rabbit's heart, the blood splattering inside the circle. Some of it gushed out in a way where it should've landed outside the circle of black stones, but seemed to rebound off an invisible wall. "You are the black angel, the infinite judge! And I summon you! I summon you, Lucretia! I summon Lucretia, goddess of Death!"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 26, 2010)

With Kent and Cass.

The summoning circle turned red and started glowing. The air became heavy and cold and a dark swirl came from the centre of the circle. The black tornado subsided and there stood Lucretia, she did not look at all impressed.

"For what reason do you, mortal, summon Death? I have little time for the likes of you." she said, her eyes were cold and utterly uninterested. She looked at the pair and a flicker of interest came. "Oh? So it is one of THAT group that summons me. Well, spit it out, what do you want? I forsee that your actions are already going to keep me plenty busy so make it quick."

She stifled a yawn and though, like all Gods, she was beautiful to the human eye she had an oppressive air to her. Her eyes were as dead as the people she normally interacted with but something more about her aura was violent. Almost like a wrathful tempest. The pair that summoned her had best tread carefully


----------



## Vergil (Apr 26, 2010)

Nicos

Life in the city. How utterly boring.

Nicos looked up to the sky sitting in the hay. He was supposed to be working but the harvest was so poor that there was only a few tasks left. Mostly cleaning things that were going to get filthy anyway. He couldn't be bothered. It paid but not enough to counterbalance his utter loathing for the job. 

He looked up, daydreaming and talking to himself. There was no one around.

"Ah, well at least the weathers good. Id walk through sodden marshes and through wintery blasts if only for something....more."

He leaped up off the hay stack and grabbed a stick, swinging it around like a sword. He was going to play out his favourite scenario.

"Hah! Take that Vergil! Have some of THAT Dante. None can surpass the power of the mighty Nicos! You are not deserving of Kiya!" He pulled his sword back and thrust it into the imaginary kneeling Gods, killing them with his special attack.

 He threw down his stick.

"So now Kiya, you are mine and mine alone! Only I am powerful enough to protect you! And you! Asya! Kneel before me, you shall be punished for my time as a farmer!"

He sat down, behind a stack of hay and prepared himself for his usual afternoon session.

"Yeah, Kiya, the things Id do to YOU."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2010)

*Zeke…*

“Your plan sounds solid enough…”  Zeke said putting down his fork and using his napkin to clean anything off his face.  “Now we just need to put it in action.”  He leaned back running his tongue along his straight white teeth.  “I suppose the best thing to do right now would be to find the Captain.  We need to know his habits.  Figure the best place start your plan.” 

Raising his hand the pretty red haired waitress rushed over her eyes aglow.  “Yes sir?”  She said looking down at him.

“Wonderful meal.”  Zeke said standing and handing her more than enough to cover their meal.  “Keep the change for yourself.  Besides, maybe I will come back for desert…”  He whispered in her ear letting his warm breath caress her neck.

She giggled in response.  “Thank you sir!  I will…”  She paused blushing deeply and looking down before looking back and meeting his eyes.  “I will be waiting.”  She giggled again and rushed off.

Zeke laughed and ran a hand through his hair as he watched her walk away.  “Damn.  Sometimes it’s good to be a…” He looked at Kinzey sheepishly.  “In my position…”  He gave him a slight bow before heading into the street.



*Sierra…*

“Yeah it looks good…”  Sierra said frowning slightly and looking back up at the statues.  “For some reason Lucas…”  She paused and looked back at him the smile that showed that he was rather proud of his accomplishment fading now that she wasn’t as excited as he was.  “I have a bad feeling…”

Sierra gave him a shaky smile then shrugged.  “Nothing we can do at the moment though.”  She reached over and held his overloaded arms and led them to the grassy area near the statues before kneeling and gently pulling him down with her.  “Shall we enjoy our meal then?”  Sierra frowned back up at the statues.  “A young boy told me that his name is Dante and the other is Vergil.  They are brothers locked forever in war and embrace.  I believe those were his words.”  She looked at her friend and helped him set things down.  “Lucas…”  She frowned looking him in the eyes, glancing at the statue then back again.  “They are the gods of the sun and moon.”  

Shaking her head Sierra sighed.  “Not being in Kansas anymore is right.  I wonder where exactly we are and why?  Something keeps nagging at me.”  She reached down and absently took a couple of his grapes.  “So what do you think we should do from here?”  




*Kiya…*

A tingle went up Kiya’s spine.  Many people spoke of her.  Many wanted her blessing for love.  For this person to love them or for that person to love them or even just to be more beautiful or handsome.  Constantly her mind was awash with the prayers of the lonely or forlorn.  She answered many with what she thought was right, but once in a while someone would call to her personally and those always intrigued her.  

So when she got the tell-tale shiver in her spine Kiya couldn’t resist searching out the poor soul especially since her afternoon was spent looking in the mortals and showing Asya about them.  Her blood was stirred and she felt a bit lonely.  “It’s not like Dante or Vergil are paying me any attention.”  She pouted slightly before descending to the call.

A small smile crept onto her face as she heard the man’s last words.  “And pray tell, what would that be exactly?”  She stepped out of the shadows and took a few steps toward him her eyes looking deep into his with a seductive smile.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 27, 2010)

Nariko gives a small bow to the crowd then sneaks through with Kai.  Sure, not like the god of thieves and stealth…but stealthy none the less.  The pair make their way towards the armory, where they find nobody guarding at the moment.  Nariko sneaks in, giving a bow to Kai, “Kai, you will keep watch while I do this.”

Kai nods, eager not to be there when Nariko slaughters the High Priest of the god her family always prayed to.  Nariko inspects a few swords and finally picks up a dagger, better for a low notice kill.  But she also grabs a small sword just in case.

“Anything Kai?” Nariko whispers, as she walks up behind Kai.  Who shakes her head.

“No.” Kai says simply as the pair exit the armory unnoticed.  They walk towards the forest, hiding within the shadows of the trees.  After a while of wandering about they finally see the cathedral in sight.  The group in the cathedral began to pray.  But even Nariko is respectful of believers in other gods.

Once they ended their prayers, Kai looks away and Nariko charges in.  With a quick move,  she slices at the priestess, who catches Nariko’s wrist.
___________

A small black haired girl begins to pluck the strings of her instrument, as a warm up for a performance.  She and another person have to play for higher classmen.

“Warm ups are over.  Time to play.”  A man says as he announces, then the pair begin to play.Last Drop Falls by Sonata Artica 

The young girl doesn’t miss a beat at first, but because she was so stressed over this, she had one of her schizophrenia episodes.  Her hands froze and she got a panicked look on her face.  Because she didn’t play the song, it ended.  The man dragged her off stage after deeply apologizing.

“That was our only chance, and you ruined it.” the man says, putting a hand over his face and sighing.  “That was your  final chance for slip ups.  Hunter, You’re Fired.” The artist says to the girl.

“B-but…I-” Hunter starts before being waved off, “Right.” she says, her more submissive personality out.  Her eyes well up with tears and she runs away, letting off small sobbing noises as she runs.


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Sierra?*
> 
> ?Yeah it looks good??  Sierra said frowning slightly and looking back up at the statues.  ?For some reason Lucas??  She paused and looked back at him the smile that showed that he was rather proud of his accomplishment fading now that she wasn?t as excited as he was.  ?I have a bad feeling??
> 
> ...



Lucas watched as she took a couple of his grapes anyone else from the fold knew that was insult that Lucas would punish with a knife in their hand. But Sierra was always above Lucas's rules, so he just watched. But alas like the wine he felt no power from the grapes and that saddened him. Did that mean that his father was really dead, Sierras too. 

Lucas absently waved off Sierra's comment about them two being gods.
"We have plenty of gods blondy, Selene, Helios, Apollo and Artemis, see just there moon and sun gods."

But something was nagging him though. "But I don't know if you feel it too, but I feel kind of distant spiritually from our pantheon. If our gods feel missing, but these ones granted we haven't heard about before are major players maybe something fucked up the balance. The fact that these guys act like these gods respond to them make me feel that Geir hasn't trapped them and they actually still roam. If so we could ask them a few questions."

Lucas's brain started to work, they were in a place with no even passing knowing or presence of their fathers, even their names foreign and the powers syphoned from them depleted. And then in a weird village in what may or may not be the fold, they have a whole new pantheon of gods. This was puzzling and was was even worse was he didn't remember why they sent on this mission. He brain was too jumbled.

He turned to Sierra, "Regardless I suggest we go to the priest, shaman, wytche doctre or whatever they have heard and get some first hand info on these gods, they may be the key to finding out or purpose."

-------

Lucas was inside the temple, he was reading some the stories carved into the wall, and one despicably disgusting tale told about the masscere of demi-gods. It seemed he and Sierra would have to roll over that fact if anyone asked.

It was then ask he was about to enter the sanctuary that a woman and 3 acolytes behind her blocked his path. 

He eyes glossy. "What are you doing by the holy of holys." 

Lucas looked at her ans shrugged "Nothing, but granny you look like you know alot about the gods care to share."

The old lady looked at him as if to say was he serious. 
"Who are you? And speak the truth, I can tell if you are lying a gift from the gods."

Lucas didn't know if she was bluffing or not but he decided not to test her, but his father was the god of theatre he could twist the truth to fit his purpose.

"Indeed we are from far away lands, the journey itself length unknown. I am Prince Lucas of Nysos and this is my cousin Princess Sierra of Siedon. We are interested in your gods as in our far away land we worship a different set."

The woman looked at them, he old eyes darting over their rich robes, light coloured hair and the different way they held themselves and her lie detector if real had not gone off yet, so she nodded.
"Very well, come with me, I shall educate you heathens. Sorry Royal heathens." She shuffled away towards a small room towards the back.

Lucas looked at Sierra and smiled doing a chessy grin and the thumbs up smile.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 27, 2010)

Wordlessly Kinzey followed Zeke out into the night, chewing the inside of his cheek thoughtfully. They'd been walking for awhile before Kinzey finally asked "Can I ask you something?" Not waiting for a response, he went on "That waitress...how can you get any pleasure out of...you know...I mean, I understand myself or someone else enjoying...it...but you...?" Kinzey felt he wasn't explaining it right. "It's like, to a drowning man who has to work for air, a single breath is a wonderful thing, but to someone who can breath easily, air is nothing special. You can make any girl infatuated with you, so it's no work. I wouldn't find any pleasure in that".

Sighing, Kinzey aquited "Whatever. We aren't here to discuss how easy it is for you to get laid. I heard that the captain of the guard will be executing three people accused of treason tomorrow in front of a crowd of citizens. I think that is our time to strike".


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2010)

Nicos had his eyes closed and was imagining all the things he'd do to the Goddess. The question she asked was exactly what she would ask in his imagination, so he answered honestly.

He went on at length at the things he would do to her. He was in mid flow when he heard a noise, he opened his eyes and looked around. He saw the feet of a person and that horrid 'Oh shit I've just been caught' feeling came over him. He leaped up, adjusting his clothes to hide his obvious excited state, lost balance and fell into the stack of hay. 

He looked up and his heart almost stopped. There she was. In front of him. The mere presence of her finished off his session for him. "Ughhuh!" he said whilst making an odd face.

"Ki..Kiya!" he said as that is what he referred to in his imagination all the time. "I mean...uh...your um...holiness?" He wasn't quite sure how to address a diety, not something that was covered in school.

His heart raced and he couldn't help but check her out. The woman of his dreams appeared before him, there was no way he was leaving without a good mental image. She was beautiful. All the Gods were, but she was on another level. His knees felt weak, to the point where he dropped to them. Her eyes were deep and filled with all the sensations he craved for with her. Her hair was perfect and she had such natural beauty that make up would simply ruin it. Her body was just beyond words. Once he got to her chest though he couldn't tear his eyes away from it, even though he wanted to

"Are they magical or something? I can't stop looking at them! Forgive me!!" he said unable even to close his eyes

"Kiya! I love you! Please accept my love, I shall do anything for you. Name it and I shall!" he said looking her firmly in the tits


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2010)

*Kent and Cess*

Cess sent Kent a startled look. The Death God was...different than she expected. But it would be bad if Kent let his guard down. Really bad.

Kent however, seemed calm as ever. He nodded, dropping to a knee in front of the woman inside the circle. "I am thankful that you've chosen to appear m'lady." He said, his eyes locked firmly on her feet. "And even more pleased that you have recognized us. Surely there is some task we can perform that would aid you."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2010)

Lucretia's eyes turned towards Kent and Cass. "You summoned me to ask what you can do for me? Is there not enough for you to do within the mortal realm?" She sighed, "Very well, since I am here you could provide a service for me."

She stretched her arms up, as if she had just woken up. "I have to constantly transport people over to the Lord of the Underworld and during that time I am pelted with constant pleas for me to spare their lives. It gets bothersome. Find me something to keep me amused for the journey and I may give you something in return. If you give me something not worth my while, then I shall take you two as company and you shall entertain me for eternity." She said coldly.

With that she slowly sank into the ground and disappeared from sight.

((Hint: you may want to ask one of the other gods what she likes.))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2010)

*The Priestess/Asya…*

The Priestess looked up at the warrior, her expression was defiant as she held the others wrist.  The Warrior was beyond shocked and awed that a woman so devoted to her peaceful god would have been able to thwart her assassination attempted as if batting away a fly.  “Your presence here is not welcome.”  The brunette said to the other woman.

A look shifted in the red-heads eyes while she jerked her arm away and pulled the sword.  Her jaw clenched as she began to swing.  Each slice of her weapons was blocked by the woman’s hands.  The Priestess stayed on the defensive.  She did not strike out as she carried no weapon nor would she have.  Sweat began to stand out on both parties as the smaller was pushed backward with each swing.

The congregation were yelling now crying out in shock, anguish, and warning.  Yet nothing more was done.  No sound came from the two that were fighting other than the slapping sound of the hand contacting the others and an occasional grunt.  Though the fight was intense it didn’t last much longer.  The Priestess had been backed up against one of the massive pillars.  When she moved to avoid a sword strike some small rocks rolled out from under foot causing her to slip and stumble forward.

The warrior didn’t miss a beat as she swung her dagger upward slicing through the others skin as it moved under her ribs and pierced her heart.  A slow moan escaped the woman as she leaned heavily on the other.  “Why…”  She began though didn’t finish as she looked up at the red head with shock and confusion.  

Her eyes flickered behind her and the expression changed to one of love.  “I…pity…you…”  She mumbled looking back to her.

“Eleanor!”  A voice called from behind and rushed forward.  Pulling the dying priestess away from her attacker she fell to the ground with her and cradled her head.  “Go to Lucretia knowing you were my most trusted and beloved servant…”  The blonde mumbled giving her a teary smile.  The smile was returned with warmth as the light left her eyes.  

A few more tears fell from Asya’s eyes.  “Why have you done such a thing?”  her eyes lifted and she looked at the warrior before her.


*Zeke…*

An eyebrow raised at Kinzey’s words and Zeke began to laugh.  “It is not every woman that succumbs to us.  In fact I remember a woman…”  His voice trailed off and soft faraway look entered his eyes.  He shook his head then smiled at Kinzey.  “Never mind, I don‘t know what happened to her…”  He chuckled then gave him a wink.  “The act is still extremely enjoyable.  I don’t care who you are.”  He grinned wondering if he detected a note of jealousy in the boy then shrugged.  

“In front of that many people?”  Zeke was wide eyed and surprised at Kinzey’s choice.  “Are you sure you are up for such a task?  Remember he will have many guards with him and the area will be checked to make sure the execution goes off with out a hitch.  But, if you are determined I will be there with you.”  They kept walking for a bit.  “Well shall we check the area and prepare?”



*Kiya…*

An amused chuckle came from the goddess as she looked at Nico.  Bending over, giving him a full blast look at her chest, she helped him to his feet.  Kiya then giggled and tilted his head up slightly so that he was looking in her eyes though she didn’t drop her hand knowing that he would inevitably look down once more.  “Love me?  Do you really?”  Kiya wasn’t making fun him but seemed sincere in her wording.  “It has been so long since some one dare say those beautiful words to me.  But, it isn’t the first time I have heard the words and it isn’t unusual for them to be said with no meaning behind them…”  The Goddess sighed and turned away from him and walked a few steps.

She paused then and turned.  “If you truly love me would you be willing to prove it?  Would you be willing to do some things for me so that I know that your love is real and true?  For if you do…”  She walked back to him and stepped close her breasts resting gently against his chest while her mouth hovered near his.  “I will give not only myself to you but maybe you will get a little more in the bargain…”  the last words were soft and at the end she kissed him gently on the corner of the mouth before she spun away again.

“Here is what I would like…”  Kiya stopped walking for a moment and thought.  “There is a flower that grows on an island.  It is beautiful and it’s scent is simply amazing.  It is called Andraste’s Grace.  I would like a small bouquet to make into a perfume.”  She began to pace again slowly.  “There is also a  ruby heart necklace I have been coveting for awhile that is also on the same island but the damn creature won’t let me get near it.”  She shrugged then looked back at Nico and rushed forward.   “Please get it for me!”  She practically squealed flinging her arms around him and kissing him soundly.  “I know I can trust you with this!  I know you truly love me!”  She again kissed him thoroughly before she stepped away.  

“When you have retrieved these items then summon me the same way you just did.  I will be waiting eagerly!”  Kiya gave him a wink then she was gone in a swirl of feathers.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 29, 2010)

"Of course I'm up to it!" Kinzey laughed. "Besides, I've got a god on my side. You aren't scared, are you?" Kinzey asked incrediusly, then gave a dramatic gasp with a shocked expression. It was over-the-top enough that Zeke would know he was joking.

"Yeah, iets check it out". After buying what they needed, they arrived at the to-be location of the executions. It was a simple set up; a small, rectangular platform about 5 feet off the ground was built with the back up against the courtyard wall. Two two-story buildings were on the left and right sides, so that only the front faced open-air. Four guillotines were set up on the platform. There were two staircases on eather edge of area, leading onto the stage, each guarded by a single...guard. A cloth canopy covered the top of the platform, streched over wooden bars attached to the roofs of the buildings.

"You distract the guards and I'll get to work" Kinzey said.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2010)

It was like nothing he had ever felt. There was almost too much pleasure to bear as that couple of minutes with Kiya went past. Her kisses all flooded through his mortal body and down to his very core, for that was exactly what she was doing, kissing his soul. The sensation was like no other.

He couldn't even say anything as she spoke and as she left he fell face first into the dirt, drooling slightly at the experience. He of course heard every word she said, her voice was soft and soothing, piercing his heart with joy. He didn't understand how Vergil or Dante could leave her out of their sight for even a second.

That was the thought that snapped him conscious.

"Crap..." he said sitting up suddenly. "I just made out with a woman who has had kids with two kick ass Gods, whose kids are kick ass gods. I hope they didn't see..." he said looking to the sun. "Either that or they are not that fussed. Not that I'm afraid! You hear that Kiya! I'll get you any flower you want! Any necklace!"

"She said island didn't she? The same island that we are forbidden to travel to? Yep, those ones. I was prepared for this! My love is not so weak as to be deterred by Gods and monsters and...."

He looked to his stick

"I'm going to need a bigger stick." He knew nothing of the flower or the island where it was from so decided to ditch his job and go find out. There were more important things to life than this job. He went to the hall of records, where most people went to find out things. He couldn't be bothered reading so went to the guy who looked the smartest.

After a while of talking and Nicos almost falling asleep onon his feet, he found the location of the island. Thankfully it wasn't the one near the Trial, which was a good few days sail, but one which could be got to in about an hour.


----------

